# How to put file in root of the SD card



## stoinakawe1997 (Aug 7, 2012)

Guys i wanna ask how to put file in the root of the SD card and explain easy im not soo good at English wanna run  Android on my XPERIA X1 and i can't


----------



## rbeavers (Aug 7, 2012)

On most Android devices you can plug phone into your computer select usb mode on phone and open, mount, explore  it on your computer. If you down load a file on your phone get a explorer app from the play store find the file in maybe download(s) dir and move to sdcard. Good Luck.

Sent from my MB855 using xda premium


----------



## lowandbehold (Aug 7, 2012)

When it says to put on the root of the SD card, it means do not put it in a folder.  

Do not put it in a folder on the SD card.  I can't say it any simpler than that...hope it helps.


----------



## calbertrick (May 26, 2018)

lowandbehold said:


> When it says to put on the root of the SD card, it means do not put it in a folder.
> 
> Do not put it in a folder on the SD card. I can't say it any simpler than that...hope it helps.

Click to collapse



Indeed, you cant put it any simpler than that! Helped me a lot!    I  thought it was the      Lost.Dir file I always see in recovery.  Im trying to flash an old Froyo tablet that crashed when I put my gmail acct in it. Says to put the cmd script in the sd root. Didnt work, now it looks like I know why!  Thank you sir (or ma'am) !  I love XDA.


----------

